# Driver bombillas led y bajo consumo.



## kikevm (Mar 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes, tengo varias bombillas led en este caso de alta potencia que han dejado de funcionar, los leds van bien pero el driver en un principio no veo nada raro solo que la salida natural era de 12v y ahora la salida es entre 7 y 8v por lo que no da suficiente para encenderlas. Que pudiera ser de entre todos los componentes? me ha pasado también con el driver de una bombilla de bajo consumo. Adjunto foto.

Gracias


----------



## phavlo (Mar 13, 2016)

verifica que el transistor que esta antes del transformador funcione como corresponde, medi las tensiones de entrada. Normalmente en los driver de las lamparas bajos consumos estos transistores son los 13007 o similares


----------



## Lindle0937 (Mar 14, 2016)

Medir tambien los diodos rectificadores y cambiar los condensadores


----------



## kikevm (Mar 16, 2016)

*G*racias por las respuesta, pero creo q*ue* t*am*b*ién* puede ser el puente rectificador por que la salida a los leds me lo dan en AC cuando debería de ser DC, no?


----------



## printido (Mar 16, 2016)

A la salida del puente rectificador lo que tienes es una tension pulsante donde los semiciclos negativos se convierten en positivos. Luego se le coloca un condensador en paralelo para suavizarla o rizarla y asi convertirla en corriente continua o mas bien casi continua. El conjunto del puente rectificador mas ese condensador debe de dar una corriente DC y no AC


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2016)

kikevm dijo:


> gracias por las respuesta, pero creo q tb puede ser el puente rectificador por que la salida a los leds me lo dan en AC cuando debería de ser DC, no?



Si ves un puente antes de la salida y esta entregando AC, es motivo para pensar que los diodos internamente del puente pueden estar en corto.


----------



## kikevm (Abr 10, 2016)

*H*ola de nuevo, los leds se que van en continua, pero las de bajo consumo van en CC o CA? por poner un ejemplo, en este driver de bombilla bajo consumo las dos salidas me las dan en CA, teniendo en cuenta que tiene 4 diodos q*ue* a mi entender segun ustedes son los rectificadores a CC, estos tienen que están mal?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2016)

Los leds van si y solo si en corriente continua.
Además eso, en corriente, porque en tensión vamos bastante de cráneo para controlarlos.
Si la salida es alterna algo está mal.


----------



## AleSergi (Abr 10, 2016)

Lee los siguentes enlaces, parece ser que tu circuito es eso...

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/analizando-esquema-mini-fuente-conmutada-dicroica-29553/

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/bombillas-bajo-consumo-aprovechas-circuito-19303/


----------

